# schlechte Erfahrung mit Schilf?



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe seit etwa einen Jahr einen ca. 120 m großen Schwimmteich, bis zu 2m tief. __ Pfeilkraut und __ Gnadenkraut scheinen sich recht wohl zu fühlen und breiten sich zusehens aus. Da ich auch 3 verschiedene Schilfarten, die größere Art im Plastikbehälter, eingepflanzt habe und an verschiedenen Stellen jetzt auch __ Schilf wächst wo ich keines gepflanzt habe, frage ich mich ob meine Folie (1mm EPDM) in Gefahr ist :? 
Schließlich haben manche Schilfarten ziemlich harte Wurzelspitzen. Hat den schon einmal einer wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder ist das eher Panikmache?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2007)

Hi Torsten,

3 vers. Schilfarten? 
Welche denn, oder reden wir von __ Rohrkolben?
Ich habe mind. 2 Links, in denen man sieht, wie "nett" das echte __ Schilf mit der Folie umgeht.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

Fotos sieht man allerdings nur, wenn man da angemeldet ist.  :?

Ob es hier Bilder gibt, weiß ich nicht - einfach mal die Suchfunktion ausprobieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Annett,

ich habe eben noch einmal die Schilder vorgekramt die bei den gekauften Pflanzen dabei waren. Also da habe ich gepflanzt: __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus), kleiner __ Rohrkolben (Typha minima) und 2 (?!) verschiedene Rohrkolben, Typha Iatifolia und angustifolia. Kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern das ich 2 x Rohrkolben gekauft habe, aber vielleicht war ich im Kaufrausch... 
Das die Rohrkolben meiner Folie gefährlich werden könnten hab ich hinterher erst gelesen sonst hätte ich sie wohl garnicht gekauft. Jedenfalls habe ich die letzteren beiden in eine Plastikwanne gesetzt in der Hoffnung das sie sich nicht unkontrolliert ausbreiten können. __ Schilf spriess jetzt aber an verschiedenen Ecken des Teiches, vielleicht auch eingeschleppt durch Pflanzen, Vögel oder Storch. Die ersteren beiden habe ich ohne "Schutz" eingepflanzt, oder kann man denen auch nicht trauen?  :? 

Dann werde ich wohl die Schilfpflanzen schweren Herzens umpflanzen müssen. Dabei finde ich es gerade am schönsten wenn sich der Teich von selbst besiedelt.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2007)

Hi,



> __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus), kleiner __ Rohrkolben (Typha minima)


 kannst Du ohne Sorge frei auspflanzen. Letzterer wuchert höchstens ein bisschen durch die Gegend. 

Das __ Schilf würde ich in ein ausbruchssicheres Gefäß pflanzen. 
Bei T. latifolia gilt selbiges, aber das hast Du ja schon gemacht. 

Weitere Infos zu den unterschiedlichsten Teichpflanzen findest Du auch hier: www.seerosen.info


----------



## vadzlav (14. Dez. 2008)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit  Schilf?*

Hallo Torsten,
keine Ahnung welche Schilfsorte ich hatte, aber es war die schlimmste Erfahrung die ich je mit  meinem Teich hatte. OK, ich habe viele Dinge missachtet (Uferzone, Verlandung, Erde am und im Teich, etc) aber was das Schilf angestellt hat ist unbeschreibbar.  
oder auch:

 

Alles im allen hebe ich ca. 100kg Rhizome entsorgt, aber es sind noch etliche im Erdreich die nicht zu erreichen sind.
Also, mir kommt kein Schilf mehr in oder an den Teich.


----------



## joi (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit  Schilf?*

Hallo Volker!Genau so sah mein alter Teich (Wurzeln)vor einem Monat noch aus!Es könnten fast die gleichen Fotos sein.Wir hatten den Teich erst vor 2Jahren gemacht und konnten ihn jetzt komplett neu anlegen,also mir kommt auch kein Schilf mehr in oder neben den Teich,denn ich weiss auch nicht mehr, um welche Sorte es sich gehandelt hat,die Wurzeln sind bis unter die Teichfolie gegangen und haben sich durch die Folie durchgebohrt nach aussen!:shock(genau die selben Wurzeln !!!) Tschüss joi


----------



## Marlowe (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit  Schilf?*

Moin!


Ich pflanzte im Herbst 2006 Schilf ca. einen Meter NEBEN dem Teich an.

Dann drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass der nicht zum Teich wandert. 

Sollte das sichtbar sein, werde ich ihn ausgraben.

Besteht die Gefahr, dass die Wurzeln einen Meter weiterwachsen, ohne dass 

über der Erde Schilf sichtbar ist?

Sir Marlowe


----------



## karsten. (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit  Schilf?*

jaa


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit  Schilf?*

Hi Marlowe,

mehrere m zu überbrücken ist für Schilf (wie auch für Bambus (Phyllostachys-Arten)) kein Problem. Mein Phragmites australis "Aureostricta" hatte schon einige Ausläufer geschoben die u.a erst mal rund 4m unter der Folie entlang gewachsen sind dann weitere 2m außerhalb des Teiches mitten im Steingarten auftauchten. Und die Variegatasorten von Schilf sind recht kümmerlich im Wachstum

Bist Du dir sicher das es Schilf (Phragmites) ist was Du da außerhalb angepflanzt hast oder ist es eventuell Chinaschilf (Miscanthus). Letzteres wächst im allgemeinen horstig und kann man leicht durch ne Wurzelsperre zur Folie hin absichern)

MfG Frank


----------



## Marlowe (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit  Schilf?*

Hallo Frank und Carsten!

Was der Eine in Kurzform übermittelt, bestätigt der Andere in epischer Breite.
Beiden meinen herzlichen Dank!

Ich grub das Schilf aus einem wenige Meter neben meinem (genauer: der Sparkasse gehörenden) Grundstück befindlichen noch unbebauten 
Gebiet aus. Es waren nur ca. vier bis fünf Halme mit Wurzeln. Schlechtes Gewissen habe ich dabei nicht, weil dieser Bereich sowieso irgendwann 
-wie wohl alles der Welt - dichtgebaut, betoniert oder sonstwie verschandelt wird. 

Es kann sich nur um "normalen" Schilf handeln, denn es ist wild gewachsen.
Meine Unwissenheit sei verziehen, wenn es um die exakte Bestimmung der
Pflanzen geht, aber ich lerne noch.

Eure Hinweise werde ich berücksichtigen und schweren Herzens das Schilf
in weiterer Entfernung ansiedeln. Das tut weh, weil es sich doch harmonisch 
an den Teich angliedert, wenn ich dieses Fleckchen so betrachte.

Sir Marlowe


----------



## axel (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit Schilf?*

Hallo Sir Marlowe

Ich würde da einfach ein paar Rasenkantensteine zwischen Teich und Schilf einbuddeln . Vielleich so zwei übereinander mit etwas Beton verklebt .
Es gibt Kantensteine mit Nut und Feder die seitlich schon ineinander greifen .
Durch den 5 cm starken Beton werden sich die Wurzeln ja nicht durchbohren .

Lg
axel


----------



## Marlowe (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit  Schilf?*

Hey Axel!

Klasse Idee!

Das nehme ich in Angriff in der Hoffnung, dass die Wurzeln nicht darunter in Richtung Teich weiterwachsen.


Vielen Dank nochmal,


Marlowe


----------



## axel (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: schlechte Erfahrung mit Schilf?*

Hallo Sir Marlowe 

Ein Kantenstein hat ne Höhe von 20 cm . Man könnte ja auch mehr als 2 Kantensteine übereinander schichten . 
Na dann viel Erfolg 

Lg
axel


----------

